# First WIPER pic with a UWN T-shirt!



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Saweeeeet!


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Sweet!! Looks like a better day than working on lawn mowers, cars and mowing lawns.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Wa-HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...way to go Fatbass! -/O\- -/O\- Very respectable Wiper (like I know...but looks mighty fine to me) glad you got out and what an excellent day for ya... YOU GO...now it's more Fatbass and 'da' Wiper Willard...stupendious and I can't wait to read your reports...   

...OBTW...Take it the boat faired okay...??? 

:wink: :wink:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Pretty wiper. Glad the boat worked well.

That's a mighty fancy shirt you're wearing. 8)


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

fatbass said:


> k2muskie said:
> 
> 
> > ...OBTW...Take it the boat faired okay...???
> ...


Fantastic news...I was doing some reading and one thing they kept saying is watch the wiring for green powder residue...corrosion starting...just glad all worked out and you're back on the soft water...look'n very much forward to seeing you out on Willard with your sailboats (planers)...I only use the one as fish'n partner hasn't opted to us one yet.

Again nice look'n Wiper!!

Again sure glad all worked out with your boat... :wink: :wink:


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

That is why I didn't catch a fish sunday , I didn't get my shirt til monday .


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I can't see the shirt !!! :wink:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice Wiper. I was at Willard bay today also. Except I was on the north bank. When Bob's Marine gets my boat motor done I'll be able to get on the water.
I caught one wiper and one cat on a white mister twister.
Got a lot of sun and a tan.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

You continue to amaze me and crack me up! Congrats on the fish Pilgrim. *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* -()/>- -()/- *()*


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

way to go Fatbass, I too was out there today after work and managed to land 3 of them.
It was definitely a nice day to be out at Willard.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice, but you don't look any more mentally healthy when you started the day, going to have to call in again? :wink:


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Congrats! I love the fins on those fish - they put up quite the battle. Nice pic.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to hear the boat ran well with no problems and the fish cooperated with you. Sound like you had a much better day than me I sat in my office all day...


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Sweet fish. I guess i better get to the bench and start tying RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Good Job FAT BASS thanks for sharing the photo.


----------

